# Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Moon 39 - some photos



## kibi

thanks to Tada 














































more pics here
short review here


----------



## Vinel

That is really gorgeous....always get mesmerized looking at it.


----------



## kibi




----------



## Omjlc

A beautiful watch and some beautiful photos. Congrats. I simply love JLC's Master Control line.


----------



## NWP627

A beautiful watch, wear it in the best of health.
N


----------



## HR F1

Photos are amazing as usual, kibi.


----------



## kibi

thanks!


----------



## NMGE17

Yes indeed amazing pictures as always! Fantastic JLC too.

Nigel


----------



## kibi

thanks!


----------



## lamboalex

<----jealous!


----------



## sharkfin

Congrats, so very beautiful. ;-!


----------



## mleok

Beautiful watch.


----------



## craiglaub

Just bought one myself today! My first ever "real" watch purchase. I am so pumped.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

Congratulations Kibi, beautiful watch!
Craiglaub, my MUT Moon is on order. Perhaps we can have a get together in downtown Austin soon


----------



## kibi

thanks!


----------



## craiglaub

Hotnerd, I'm totally in! We can have some drinks using our left hands so everyone can see. Funny...I went on my honeymoon in November, and the husband of the first couple we met there noticed that we were both wearing Orange Monsters. Total pals now. Funny stuff. Mine should be arriving in 3 weeks or so. So pumped!


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

Congratulations on your recent wedding!
I will PM you once I receive mine in June (should be in 3-4 weeks as well) and we'll have a beer in right hand and MUT moon on left ;-)



craiglaub said:


> Hotnerd, I'm totally in! We can have some drinks using our left hands so everyone can see. Funny...I went on my honeymoon in November, and the husband of the first couple we met there noticed that we were both wearing Orange Monsters. Total pals now. Funny stuff. Mine should be arriving in 3 weeks or so. So pumped!


----------



## nicktheman

I need one!!


----------



## craiglaub

Then get one!


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

I received mine this week from JLC 

Now, I am awaiting custom strap from Mr. Sima. I love the OEM strap but the color and length are not a good fit. An exotic blue strap will be perfect ;-)

BTW, the dimensions for the strap are: 21 x 18 mm and 2.1 mm thick

Some quick pics I took in the desktop macro tent. I need to invest in a good DSLR one of these days.....

































Cheers,
Bhanu


----------



## craiglaub

I received mine last week too, but I've been out of town until yesterday. And so I'm wearing it right now. (you can hardly tell it's on...well, compared to my Orange Monster that is). What a beautiful piece. I'll post some of my pictures here soon...although, mine don't come out as nicely as everyone's do on here.

Now it's time for a meet!


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

Congratulations! 
Its funny that I received both JLC MUT Moon and Dornbluth in same week even though I have been waiting for the Dorny almost a year.
I will PM you my contact information and if you are free sometime this weekend, let's meet up and make a wrigley's "double the fun" commercial 



craiglaub said:


> I received mine last week too, but I've been out of town until yesterday. And so I'm wearing it right now. (you can hardly tell it's on...well, compared to my Orange Monster that is). What a beautiful piece. I'll post some of my pictures here soon...although, mine don't come out as nicely as everyone's do on here.
> 
> Now it's time for a meet!


----------



## gouverneur

Just ordered this watch myself -- seeing all these photos convinced me!


----------



## gouverneur

Hey, can anyone comment on which way this watch needs to turn on a watch winder (and how many rotations a day) to insure it maintains good time? Orbita has a great database for almost every JLC movement, but the 925 is listed as TBD, and JLC seems to have movements that go both, CW, and CCW.


----------



## flyingpicasso

gouverneur said:


> Hey, can anyone comment on which way this watch needs to turn on a watch winder (and how many rotations a day) to insure it maintains good time? Orbita has a great database for almost every JLC movement, but the 925 is listed as TBD, and JLC seems to have movements that go both, CW, and CCW.


I don't know the answer to that, but I can tell you this: one thing I WOULD NOT NEED if I had this watch would be a watch winder. The watch wouldn't leave my wrist long enough to justify having a winder.


----------



## jasonfsun

Good point....didn't think of that....anyone??



gouverneur said:


> Hey, can anyone comment on which way this watch needs to turn on a watch winder (and how many rotations a day) to insure it maintains good time? Orbita has a great database for almost every JLC movement, but the 925 is listed as TBD, and JLC seems to have movements that go both, CW, and CCW.


----------



## mikeyc

Kibi your photos are stunning. Could you please tell what kind of camera and lens you use?


----------



## kibi

thanks! 

here


----------



## georges zaslavsky

congrats on an outstanding timepiece:-!


----------



## gagnello

That's my grail right there. Congrats. Maybe someday....


----------



## Bo-CuL

I am sorry but I just have to revive this zombie thread. After seeing the pictures from Kibi's gallery here, my heart beats so fast and my brain screaming at me to get this grail ASAP before it is discontinued. I have to confess that I currently have my Hamilton Intramatic being shipped to my door. I would've committed a sin if I get these 2 dress watches at about the same time.

Please.. please someone out there advise me on this matter.


----------



## craiglaub

All I know is that I'm wearing mine right now, and my heart still beats fast when I look down at it. Understated, classy, and perfect


----------



## ChronoScot

Those are really gorgeous photos that showcase a gorgeous timepiece, well done.

Can anyone comment on how large the Master Ultra Thin Moonphase wears on the wrist? I have a wrist of ~6.5" circumference and currently wear a 38.5mm Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra as a "dress" watch, which I find a well balanced size for me. I realise that this JLC is 0.5mm wider in diameter and possibly has a thinner bezel, which may make it appear much larger than the Omega. I will have the opportunity to go to a JLC boutique this week, so hopefully I'll be able to try this on, however I would welcome any opinions.

For calibration and comment, here is my AT worn on leather and on stainless steel:


----------



## norb141

craiglaub said:


> All I know is that I'm wearing mine right now, and my heart m.M.n.still beats fast when I look down at it. Understated, classy, and perfect


...found this "old" tread which seems to be never out of time. Ordered my JLC UT moon 39 but have to wait a couple of weeks now. Endless time like a child before Christmas. Want to see it around my wrist.


----------



## Sextant

JLC MUT Moon 39 is a fantastic watch. It's on the list and what's on the list will be on the wrist.


----------



## kibi




----------



## Neek

Where are you guys ordering your JLC MUTs from?


----------



## Crnickazy

To echo other members, any my apologies for resurrecting a zombie thread for my first post but....I'm about to take the leap and buy my master moon 39. Right now I'm looking at either Jomashop, authentic 
watches.com, or luxuryofwatches.com (cheapest) as my proffered vendors. Any recommendations?


----------



## JoshTheCanadian

Go from an AD in my opinion. With a purchase of such magnitude, it is the only way to go! The ADs are not much more than the grey market vendors...

View attachment 1001172


The Case:

View attachment 1001175


View attachment 1001176


View attachment 1001178


Movement:

View attachment 1001179


Deployant:

View attachment 1001180


Strap:

View attachment 1001181


Dial:

View attachment 1001182


View attachment 1001184


View attachment 1001172


----------



## ElVerde

Bo-CuL said:


> I am sorry but I just have to revive this zombie thread. After seeing the pictures from Kibi's gallery here, my heart beats so fast and my brain screaming at me to get this grail ASAP before it is discontinued. I have to confess that I currently have my Hamilton Intramatic being shipped to my door. I would've committed a sin if I get these 2 dress watches at about the same time.
> 
> Please.. please someone out there advise me on this matter.


I apologize for resurrecting a VERY dead thread, especially in my first ever post, but this made me laugh.

I just ordered my MUT Moon 39 yesterday, to replace my Intra-Matic. Similar tastes, I suppose.


----------



## HoySum

Great photos, nice macro shots, such a beautiful watch. I just bought one recently myself but mine doesn't have the "Master Control 1000 Hours" stamped in the back...


----------



## IveBeenMoved

Mine's in rose gold says "Hi". I've also attached a photo of the back showing the Master Control 1000 hours - apologies, I should have given the back a wipe before taking the photo as there are some dust and oil smudges spoiling the that photo.


----------



## nycpassat

very nice macro shots


----------



## dak_la

IveBeenMoved said:


> Mine's in rose gold says "Hi". I've also attached a photo of the back showing the Master Control 1000 hours - apologies, I should have given the back a wipe before taking the photo as there are some dust and oil smudges spoiling the that photo.


Really like the rose gold version. The cream dial and blued seconds hand complements very well with the rose gold case.


----------



## IveBeenMoved

nycpassat said:


> very nice macro shots


You weren't talking about my photos were you? If so you give me more credit than is actually due. All I did was hold the iPhone close to the watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123

Beautiful!


----------



## MR CARDOSO

good taste EIVerde...


----------



## watchfanatic100

Mesmerizing beautiful very nice love it,definitely would like to add a JL in my collection someday


----------



## gsirles

Holy smokes that is beautiful


----------



## stubborndonkey

Nice!


----------



## carpentk37

One of my all time favorite JLC's. The only reason I parted with it is because I picked up a PP 5396g with a strikingly similar look. Nice pics.


----------



## Oysterperpe

fantastic looking watch.


----------



## kwang411

Gorgeous looking watch and great photos!


----------



## Fourier

I like how the rose gold one matched the shirt!


----------

